

Serious Sam 3 punishes pirates with immortal scorpion - mwilcox
http://www.shacknews.com/article/71447/serious-sam-3-punishes-pirates-immortal-scorpion

======
netcrash
Can someone take a savegame after killing the scorpion from original copy of
the game and load it into the cracked one?

